# Fedor signs with Strikeforce



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm to angry to type my feelings on this LOL.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/8/3/973848/fedor-emelianenko-signs-with


----------



## woodscreative (Aug 3, 2009)

I watched him destroy Arlovski just this weekend on my friends SKY+. That dude is unreal!


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

He is a great fighter. That's what makes this so frustrating. If he's going to have a fight anytime soon it's going to be with UFC cast-off Fabricio Werdum (I do rate him well though) or Brett Rogers, which is a bit of a joke in my eyes.

If he fights Rogers I will be very annoyed. The guy has great size and he's determind but I don't see anything else. No ground game to speak of compared to Fedor.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

woodscreative, when people say destroy, that phrase is usually for people who bully an opponent for a fight , Fedor was very clever and lured him into a trap, the KO blow was very fortunate but was expected

Overeem is in strikeforce btw


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yer...I never had any hope of him signing for UFC..I wish I knew what he has against the UFC - I personally can't see him being scared of losing his undefeated against anyone (even Lesbean).


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Overeem isn't much of a challenge for him these days I don't think, unfortunately I think Fedor will become a bit of a footnote as the UFC grows to dominance and Fedor fighting outside it just becomes an irrelevance to anyone but the die hard fan.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah I agree, basically, any noobs will just think he is a fat guy (ever see him on you tube with no sound :laugh who fought once - under inferior organisations and think the be all and end all IS the UFC:baffled:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

hmmmmm, good for strikeforce though


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I think overeem fedor would be a great fight. I can't wait to see how much overeem has improved with his larger size. If at all that is.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I think overeem fedor would be a great fight. I can't wait to see how much overeem has improved with his larger size. If at all that is.


yeah, Overeem is a good fight. He can also fight Werdum. To call him a UFC cast off is wrong. He's beaten Gonzaga, Aleks, Overeem, Vera.

At least we will see him fighting agaisnt credible oppositon and not freak show fights.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

The reason I mention Rogers before Overeem is just because of Overeem's injury. My expectation is that Fedor will fight Rogers then Overeem then probably Werdum. As far as I know that's the guys they have in mind for him. All speculation right now though I guess.

Compared to Lesnar, Valasquez and Couture I think that just plain sucks lol. Fedor might be the best heavyweight ever, but now there will always be that doubt there in my mind. In my opinion if Velasquez wins his next 3-4 fights we'll be calling him the best heavyweight of this new generation and Fedor will be the old gaurd.

I know he doesn't care but that'a one of the reasons I've never been as big a fan as some. That and the fact that he doesn't love the sport.


----------



## Matthew Hier (May 17, 2009)

Do any of you guys think Fedor going to Strikeforce could be the end for them?

Fedor is a great fighter, but his popularity is at an all time low, he will still be payed a fortune and now Strikeforce will have to do its shows on PPV. Strikeforce does not have the stable of fighters to justify PPV. They have Lawler, Diaz, Shields, Smith, Thompson and a load of other exciting WW/ MW but its hardly enough to justify a rise in ticket prices for sure and less exposure down to low PPV sales.

Fedors signing will drain the lower fighters pay checks on the card and plus M-1 need their cut....Strikeforce have done a deal with the devil....The Russian Mafia :shocked:


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

LWB said:


> The reason I mention Rogers before Overeem is just because of Overeem's injury. My expectation is that Fedor will fight Rogers then Overeem then probably Werdum. As far as I know that's the guys they have in mind for him. All speculation right now though I guess.
> 
> Compared to Lesnar, Valasquez and Couture I think that just plain sucks lol. Fedor might be the best heavyweight ever, but now there will always be that doubt there in my mind. In my opinion if Velasquez wins his next 3-4 fights we'll be calling him the best heavyweight of this new generation and Fedor will be the old gaurd.
> 
> I know he doesn't care but that'a one of the reasons I've never been as big a fan as some. That and the fact that he doesn't love the sport.


From his last fight I think Valasquez might struggle against Carwin.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

but yeah if he does win his next 4 then he he will be considered the next generation.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Rodders said:


> From his last fight I think Valasquez might struggle against Carwin.


I can't argue with that. He was a bit lackluster. I still think that with a bit more experience he can be amongst the best few heavyweights ever. His wrestling and his kickboxing are technically so good! Only time will tell.

I like Carwin but I think he might struggle at the very highest levels. Unless he can land that one big punch. I was gutted when Gonzaga through it away against Carwin. I really think Gonzaga could be a great fighter but he's lacking mentally.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know the UFC aint the be all and end all .....

but i do happen to believe that to really prove yourself as being the best i think its the main place to be ...

iv read several people (not on here) saying he is pound for pound best but i dont think he can ever call himself that until he fights in UFC

whichever way you look at it ........ im gutted !

Lesner v Fedor sounds better than sex to me


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

LWB. Fedor doesn't love the sport. ..... Huh?

Strikeforce won't go bust me tinks. They've been around for sometime. I think that they know what they're doing. They do need more heavies though.

I just don't get this thing that valequez and Carwin are so great. I'm sure Lezza would slam them and love them up the same as he did Mir etc. I can't wait for Dos santos to step in with Lezza and punch his fist in his ear and out the other then spin him around on his arm so fast that his feet fly off.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

spitfire said:


> LWB. Fedor doesn't love the sport. ..... Huh?.


That's right. He might love going in there and beating people but that's about it, and half the time he's quite impartial about that too. I get more excited going for lunch than he does after knocking someone out!

If you watch/read his interviews you'll know what I mean. Ther guy has straight up said he doesn't enjoy watching fights. He doesn't care about his legacy. He doesn't care who he fights. He doesn't have any favourite fighters.

I admire him as much as the next guy. But what I like to see is the guy who loves what he does. Who wants to be the best at it. Who is as obsessed with it as I am!!!!!!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I think you're wrong there mate, if you've ever spoken with Riussians or northern europeans through a translator who are used to using one then they are very picky about how they word things because interpreters can put their own spin on things pretty easily.

Look at Mikka Hakinen, kimi Raikonen, Alexi Lashin, any Russian Tennis player etc, they all come across as being very dispassionate and removed, it's just a combination of things not coming over in translation and/or the way they advised to respond to media.


----------



## Matthew Hier (May 17, 2009)

spitfire said:


> LWB.
> 
> I just don't get this thing that valequez and Carwin are so great. I'm sure Lezza would slam them and love them up the same as he did Mir etc. I can't wait for Dos santos to step in with Lezza and punch his fist in his ear and out the other then spin him around on his arm so fast that his feet fly off.


I think Carwin is a bigger version of Velasquez, so for that reason he will win the fight. If Carwin had, had Congo in the positions Velasquez did (IMO he would easily too) Congo would be going to sleep.

Brock hits hard but does not KO them straight away, he has to finish them with hammer fists like he did to Randy and tried to do in the 1st Mir fight. Carwin is KO ing guys right out from his heavy shots. Carwin/ Brock is the fight I think decides who is going to dominate the UFC HW division.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

The difference is , Carwin has been taught how to use his stand up well

Lesnar could knock out people when he gets his technique sorted


----------



## Se7enus (Aug 4, 2009)

Matthew Hier said:


> I think Carwin is a bigger version of Velasquez, so for that reason he will win the fight. If Carwin had, had Congo in the positions Velasquez did (IMO he would easily too) Congo would be going to sleep.
> 
> Brock hits hard but does not KO them straight away, he has to finish them with hammer fists like he did to Randy and tried to do in the 1st Mir fight. Carwin is KO ing guys right out from his heavy shots. Carwin/ Brock is the fight I think decides who is going to dominate the UFC HW division.


Brock hits hard and HAS one punch knockout power, he just has to work his angles and countering as the guy as very fast hands.. He is 5 fights into his MMA crusade and the guy looks great now. We will see some one punch knockouts from him in the future I am certain of that.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> I think you're wrong there mate, if you've ever spoken with Riussians or northern europeans through a translator who are used to using one then they are very picky about how they word things because interpreters can put their own spin on things pretty easily.
> 
> Look at Mikka Hakinen, kimi Raikonen, Alexi Lashin, any Russian Tennis player etc, they all come across as being very dispassionate and removed, it's just a combination of things not coming over in translation and/or the way they advised to respond to media.


I see what you're trying to say, and that would be a fair point if it was a case that he just wasn't saying anything. But he has openly said he's not interested in watching fights, going to live events and all of the other stuff I mentioned.

Some might just keep what they say to minimum and that seems like indifference, but that's not the case with Fedor. He will openly tell anyone who asks that he takes little interest in the sport when he doesn't have a fight booked.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

LWB said:


> In my opinion if Velasquez wins his next 3-4 fights we'll be calling him the best heavyweight of this new generation and Fedor will be the old gaurd.


completely agree, I rate Mr Velasquez very highly!


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

agree with the above but thats a verry big if i honestly don't think he can go another 3 or 4 fights without a loss as he's come up the competition has got stronger he struggled against congo's stand up on the other hand he has dominant ground skills so who knows


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Cain was very lucky that KONGO was stupid, had Kongo followed the game plan, he would have ko'd him standing


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

maybe, Fedor plays it down to keep pressue of him and maybe he is just reserved - watch his brother before a fight - infact look up his brother against James "the colossus" Thompson, Thompson is aarrrghh and Em is like I wonder whats for tea tonight!?!...then 1 minute of fury...:yes:

You can't go around amped all the time...if he hates the sport why has he got to that level after years and years of training etc?.


----------



## Matthew Hier (May 17, 2009)

jeevan said:


> The difference is , Carwin has been taught how to use his stand up well
> 
> Lesnar could knock out people when he gets his technique sorted


You and Se7enus got a good point there, Brock does have easily have the same or maybe more power than Carwin. Carwin is training with 1 of the top 3 MMA trainers.

Carwin is the only guy witht he size to match Brock and if he lands first Brock would be gone. Velasquez is a great guy but hes just to small, Carwin and Brock would outwrestle him basically down to size alone never mind wrestling skills

The longer Brock goes on training the worse things get for the HW division, look forward to seeing some good ole fasion 1 punch KO's :yes:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Si-K said:


> You can't go around amped all the time...if he hates the sport why has he got to that level after years and years of training etc?.


Agreed, you don't train that hard for something you don't enjoy doing?

Also you don't have to go to fights and live events etc to enjoy a sport. For a hell of a lot of people it's all about actually doing it rather than watching, I'd much rather be training or competing.

If I were Fedor and the best HW in the world I'd not be that interested in going and watching people fight, turning out for press junkets and all that if I didn't really have to.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I dont know about you guys, but I love mma because its fun

If you spend time training, and fighting .. you dont want to spend all your free time watching other fights, you might spend a bit of time, but you've got to have a normal life (friends & family )

Otherwise you get too involved

Fedor and Alexis are very calm fighters, they have belief in themselves so they dont need to make angry grunts to try and get at the fighter, they have a clear mind and know what their job is .. if you allow anger to control you, you can lose a fight quickly


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> Agreed, you don't train that hard for something you don't enjoy doing?
> 
> Also you don't have to go to fights and live events etc to enjoy a sport. For a hell of a lot of people it's all about actually doing it rather than watching, I'd much rather be training or competing.
> 
> If I were Fedor and the best HW in the world I'd not be that interested in going and watching people fight, turning out for press junkets and all that if I didn't really have to.


Again you're basing this on what he might NOT be saying and his general attitude rather than the actual words that come out of the man's mouth! He's a direct quote...

"This is my job, and to be honest with you, if I didnâ€™t have to work this job, I probably wouldnâ€™t. Itâ€™s how I make my living. Itâ€™s even tough to accept this is what I do for the living."

We could speculate about how he feels but I guess only he knows. But the statement I made is based on things he says, not what he doesn't.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

He has always said he loves his ***** from what I remember


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

nice replies folks, I was unsure people would get what I was worbling on about - but zero distortion...what type of sad wtat would you be doing mma, watching mma and then spending all your time on a site about MMA, errrr 

If I was fighting then Fedor's mentality would be what I would aim for...calm then unleash the fury:laugh:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Matthew Hier said:


> I think Carwin is a bigger version of Velasquez, so for that reason he will win the fight. If Carwin had, had Congo in the positions Velasquez did (IMO he would easily too) Congo would be going to sleep.
> 
> Brock hits hard but does not KO them straight away, he has to finish them with hammer fists like he did to Randy and tried to do in the 1st Mir fight. Carwin is KO ing guys right out from his heavy shots. Carwin/ Brock is the fight I think decides who is going to dominate the UFC HW division.


Where would you put Dos Santos.


----------



## Matthew Hier (May 17, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Where would you put Dos Santos.


The guy has dynamite in his hands for sure!! I want to see him face a strong wrestler first. He is a BJJ black belt, trains with Noguiera so should be comfortable on the ground. Werdum and Struve aint got the takedowns Brock, Carwin even a smaller guys in Velasquez and Randy Courture got. How would he cope with these guys pressing him down and smashing on him???

He does have much faster hands than all of the above for sure and got the steel in his fists to KO them for sure. All the above would go for the takedown pretty quick me thinks. If he aint got the takedown defense though he will end up much like Congo, Congo will never be at the top down to his weak ground game


----------



## woodscreative (Aug 3, 2009)

What's Fedors stamina like? I've only seen one fight to date


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Matthew Hier said:


> The guy has dynamite in his hands for sure!! I want to see him face a strong wrestler first. He is a BJJ black belt, trains with Noguiera so should be comfortable on the ground. Werdum and Struve aint got the takedowns Brock, Carwin even a smaller guys in Velasquez and Randy Courture got. How would he cope with these guys pressing him down and smashing on him???
> 
> He does have much faster hands than all of the above for sure and got the steel in his fists to KO them for sure. All the above would go for the takedown pretty quick me thinks. If he aint got the takedown defense though he will end up much like Congo, Congo will never be at the top down to his weak ground game


He's not a black belt, purple I think.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

woods creative, I'll try and find some links for you to download Fedor fights, so you can learn why he is the best

Junior Dos Santos is my favourite heavy weight , the dude is great, he needs to add a bit more size with him, I dont see him being a contender for a year or two yet.


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Fedor is NOT human, watch him get suplexed on to his head by Randleman and then submit him as if nothing happened lol.... Nuf said!

http://www.mmalinker.com/fighter/Kevin-Randleman/MR/1/0/21/16608/i/Fedor_Emelianenko_vs_Kevin_Randleman.html


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I hit myself in the head with a 18lb sledgehammer last week, then the next day hit myself in the head with a 30kg d-bell !! I can tell you, I am a robot

Fedor must be from cheronbyl (spelling), I bet he got super powers


----------



## Matthew Hier (May 17, 2009)

temeura said:


> He's not a black belt, purple I think.


Cheers dude!!, Carwin is also a purple belt also i heard


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

djkt said:


> Fedor is NOT human, watch him get suplexed on to his head by Randleman and then submit him as if nothing happened lol.... Nuf said!
> 
> http://www.mmalinker.com/fighter/Kevin-Randleman/MR/1/0/21/16608/i/Fedor_Emelianenko_vs_Kevin_Randleman.html


That fight was awesome to watch. Got to agree Fedor is an animal


----------



## Son of Fedor (Jul 28, 2009)

woodscreative said:


> What's Fedors stamina like? I've only seen one fight to date


Mmmm, fairly good I would imagine as he's a consumate profesional. Sure, he may look like he carries a wee bit of extra padding but believe me he's as fit as the proverbial butcher's dog. Just go onto YT and look at some of his training diaries (and these are the ones that he let's you see) and you can appreciate just why he's so bloody good. There was some talk a few years ago when he first appeared on the scene of him being some sort of Russian 'military experiment' which always makes me laugh. The fact is he's generically a superb athlete with (questionably) the best skill set in the game today

What's interesting is that his training all seems to take place in public areas and using the most primative of methods and tools, i'm sure there's a lesson there for us all eh (although i'm not sure doing a bit of BJJ in the local chav infested park is such a good idea!)

Unfortunately, it looks now like we'll never get to see Fedor take on Brockroid, which is a shame as I have no doubt it would have been a cracking encounter and would have finally put to bed the talk of who the better fighter/true heavyweight champion is.

Just my opinion of course, but I would have Fedor winning in the second round by sub, and still looking cool, calm and like he's out for a stroll along the Volga with his kids.

SoF


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

LWB.

Just catching up with the last couple of pages. It's true that Fedor has said that he doesn't watch mma fights or go to promotions etc. But listen to him talk about *****. That's where his heart is. He competes every year. He doesn't have to.

It's not a case I believe of Fedor not giving a toss about mma. It more of a case of him having other priorities in his life. His family buisness etc. Many of his compatriots are just the same in nature. They are calm quiet people when it come to fighting. But then you look at some of the footage of Fedor after fights in Pride. He hangs out with other fighters like Barnett and Randleman( Randlemans suplex of Fedor is the best I've ever seen. That would have broken most). Fedor has been fighting for a long time as a Champ. Nothing is new. He is just a chilled guy untill you punch him. Also think about the likes of Rampage. He has stated many a time that he fights for the money. Otherwise he would be doing something less painfull.

Re his fitness. Every one has to check out his fight with Ricardo Arona. That's the only time I've seen Fedor look knackered. He nearly lost that. A fantastic back and forth battle.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

spitfire said:


> LWB.
> 
> Just catching up with the last couple of pages. It's true that Fedor has said that he doesn't watch mma fights or go to promotions etc. But listen to him talk about *****. That's where his heart is. He competes every year. He doesn't have to.
> 
> ...


I think I've taken this as far as I can! lol.

All I said was I'm not as big a fa of Fedor because he doesn't love the sport.

I showed an example and if people want to interpret him saying "if I didnâ€™t have to work this job, I probably wouldnâ€™t" in a different way than me, that's fair enough.

Going back to the original subject for the post, does anyone think that signing Fedor will propel Strikeforce to a higher lever in the long term?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup.


----------

